# hooking up a powerhead to a UGF system



## scale (Feb 1, 2009)

How or where do you mount the powerhead to your UGF? I imagine you put it on the end of one of the clear tubes and away you go. The powerheads are submersable. Where do you mount them? Can you cut a really short chunk of the clear tube and mount it near the bottom where you can hide the system a bit better with plants etc or is it better to have it toward the middle or top of the tank? Seems kind of odd to put it near the top. Ive never actually seen one in in production in a tank.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

thats because they are a thing of the past. UGF are more problems then they are worth and don't really do much. You would want the powerhead at the top of the tank though, as high as you can get it, that way there is the most possible amount of suction through the clear tube. I recommend a HOB filter. They are really cheap these days and are much less of a hassle.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Yeah, undergravel filters (UGFs) are basically useless, outmoded, irrelevant, and obsolete. There are a few old crazies out there in the hobby that still promote them. Usually these are people who think that totally stripping down a tank every eight to 12 months is normal maintenance, too.

HOBs provide the best value in filtration in terms of dollars to gallons-per-hour. Canisters are fairly efficient and quiet. Sponges are often lauded, although I have never played with one.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> every eight to 12 months is normal maintenance


guilty as charged. But 6 is better, 8 is late. COM: How often do you take the gravel out and wash it in the sink? 

I grew up with these things and a terror of "dead space or aneoribic patches" in a substrate without flow. Later, I thought, if you are going to have gravel, make it work for you. I still have some in my African tanks. But I don't use them with nitrate-sensitve fish.

More and more of my tanks are ending up bare-bottomed with a large sponge filter with a powerhead as well as HOBs. I take the gravel out and somehow don't "get around to" putting it back. Its just less work. 

You always put a flow (powerhead, filter output, etc.) just below the surface. Above the surface its noisy. Moving water at the surface is how you get oxygen into the water without using airstones and airpumps. 

If tubes at the back of the tank are bothering you, you need more tall plants or rocks. Live or plastic (plants, not rocks). If you see alll the way through the tank, it needs more stuff.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> HOBs provide the best value in filtration in terms of dollars to gallons-per-hour


 I'm not sure I agree with this. A pond size Hydrosponge with a powerhead is usual cheaper than a HOB with the same thruput. And you don't need to buy filter media for a sponge. But I like to use both, the sponge for biological, the HOB for mechanical.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

As I stated, before, I have never played with a sponge filter. I understand the concept that they work on and I can't see how they are really an effective mechanical filter. The water flow concept is just so different from a HOB/canister method.

One other note about sponge filters. They're really ugly. And tough to disguise.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> They're really ugly. And tough to disguise.


 Can't disagree with you there. You can use a sponge for mechanical, but you are constantly wringing it out. Easier to pair it with mechanical filter. 

End of thread hijack.


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

best bet is to get a PH with a reverse flow function and turn your ugf into a sort of UGJ.


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

aspects said:


> best bet is to get a PH with a reverse flow function and turn your ugf into a sort of UGJ.


UGF-under gravel filter UGJ-under gravel jet but, I don't get what PH stands for? Potential hydrogen doesn't make sense. Is it power head? Nevermind. I answered my own question. =)


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

crazyfishlady said:


> UGF-under gravel filter UGJ-under gravel jet but, I don't get what PH stands for? Potential hydrogen doesn't make sense. Is it power head? Nevermind. I answered my own question. =)


ding ding ding... we have a winner


----------



## Chrispixx (Dec 23, 2008)

emc7 said:


> How often do you take the gravel out and wash it in the sink?


I have never done this, let alone heard of doing this for any benefit. Why would this be necessary? It shouldn't be needed if you have a suction/siphon type gravel vacuum.

However... i have changed gravel completely once, due to gravel type/color/size etc. and had no problems occur from doing so.


For changing gravel, as long as the size is large enough. A kitty pooper scooper/litterbox strainer works good (new of course).



:fish:


----------

